# Lowrance x135 Bedienungsanleitung



## murckser (20. März 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Jetzt hab ich mir endlich ein Lowrance x135 (gebraucht) zugelegt. Leider war keine Bedienungsanleitung mehr vorhanden. Nach ewiger Zeit im Internet hab ich´s immer noch nicht geschafft, mir irgendwo eine Bedienungsanleitung zu beschaffen. Auf der Homepage von lowrance gibt´s zwar über 90 Seiten aber leider nur in Englisch und das ist sehr mühsam. Die deutschen Vertragshändler wollen alle Geld haben (Becker Technik 20,00 € ,......). Hat von euch irgend jemand eine Bedienungsanleitung in Kopie oder vielleicht sogar als pdf?
Für die Hilfe wär´ich sehr dankbar!!!

Perti


----------

